# Contador de 99-0 con dos display controlado por el MC 8051



## wilber ramirez (Nov 19, 2010)

hola , he empezado a trabajar con los miprocesadores y ahora voy a usar el microcontrolador 8051 para hacer un programa que a la salida de sus puertos (puerto 1 y puerto 3) me salgan las codificaciones en decimal y estas vallan a dos display anodo comun de 7 segmentos. El programa me han enseñado a hacerlo en un software llamado pinacle en este se puede ver los puertos y saber cuales son las salidas .

mi problema es que no se como hacer con todas las instrucciones que tengo del micro que cuando un display comienze a decencer  este se repite y el otro display que estaba fijo en 9 baje a 8 y que despues que termine de descender  el que estaba en 8 baje a 7 y sucesivamente. 

a mi me encantan los micro y quiero aprender bien a programar lo he intentado de varias maneras y no me da resultado. 

Por favor si me podrian ayudar se los agradeceria.


----------



## wilber ramirez (Nov 21, 2010)

por favor quisiera encontrar alguien que me ayude


----------



## krit (Nov 21, 2010)

Hace mas de diez años que no toco el 8051 pero es unprocesador muy completo por eso te animo a que sigas con él, ahora que parece que todo el mundo se ha pasado a PIC.

Basicamente lo que tienes que hacer es
-Un contador desde 90 hasta 0 en un de memoria RAM o en un registro del procesador;por ejemplo R2 (dejamos libres R0 y R1 por si hacen falta para direccionamiento indirecto
-Sacar el contenido del registro a los visualizadores.Para ello
-----1.-El contador cuenta en binario.Debes convertirlo a BCD
-----2.-Haces una tabla para decodificar de BCD a 7 segementos.
-----3.-Coges las decenas del nº en BCD y las sacas por el puerto del display de las decenas .
-----4.-Lo mismo para las unidades pero sacandolas por el otro puerto.

Y vuelta a empezar hasta que el contador llegue e cero.

Se que esto es muy general, pero empieza y si tienes alguna duda pregunta y iremos concretando.
Suerte.


----------



## wilber ramirez (Dic 1, 2010)

gracias mi hermano por la ayuda ahora , fue que me puede conectar un semana despues de tu respuesta 
pero he podido poner a contar hasta el 9 en un solo display 
pero quiero saber como puedo hacerlo que cuando el primero baje de 9 a 0 el otro marque 8 y despues que marque 7 y asi sucesivamente. 
espero que me puedas ayudar 
este es mi correo wilberdani@hotmail.com


----------

